# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Помогите с восстановлением работы 1С

## CMATPOCAB

Дело в том что я обновлял конфигурацию 1С предприятия 8.3. После установки конфигурации, 1С потребовала обновления платформы, я начал устанавливать 8.3.22.1672-Repack-x64-lite-Mimo-UniDll(4), он у меня не встал(Не запускался агент 1С). У меня был старый 8.3.17.1091_Windows_RePack_x64, я вернул его. После этого часть баз перестала подключатся. Вылазит ошибка создания информационной базы: ошибка информации администрирования, ошибка формата потоков. Пробовал делать backup базы данных не помогло. Помогите кто ни-будь если можете.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Дело в том что я обновлял конфигурацию 1С предприятия 8.3. После установки конфигурации, 1С потребовала обновления платформы, я начал устанавливать 8.3.22.1672-Repack-x64-lite-Mimo-UniDll(4), он у меня не встал(Не запускался агент 1С). У меня был старый 8.3.17.1091_Windows_RePack_x64, я вернул его. После этого часть баз перестала подключатся. Вылазит ошибка создания информационной базы: ошибка информации администрирования, ошибка формата потоков. Пробовал делать backup базы данных не помогло. Помогите кто ни-будь если можете.


Лечение ошибки формата потока помеченных баз: серверных (MS SQL)
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...9&start=7380#3
Файловых
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&start=8020#21

----------

CMATPOCAB (10.01.2023)

----------


## CMATPOCAB

> Лечение ошибки формата потока помеченных баз: серверных (MS SQL)
> http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...9&start=7380#3
> Файловых
> http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&start=8020#21


А вы уверены что это ошибка помеченных баз и если да, то можно узнать по каким признакам.

----------


## Online_Z

Попробуйте запустить эти базы на 8.3.22.1709 и смотрите, какое сообщение выдаст 1С, также "Ошибка формата потока" или "Вы стали жертвой... "

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А вы уверены что это ошибка помеченных баз и если да, то можно узнать по каким признакам.


Признак простой - при запуске базы на леченой платформе возникает ошибка "Ошибка формата потока" и база не открывается ни в конфигураторе, ни в предприятии. После исправления по приведенной методике на тех же платформах все запускается. Если запуститься на платформе выпуска до 08.2022, то для последних конфигураций потребуется установка расширений. Если запустите на последних платформах - блокировка базы повторится

----------

CMATPOCAB (11.01.2023)

----------


## CMATPOCAB

Действительно проблема была в тайм бомбе. Тема закрыта.

----------

